# Yote Hunting in Eastern Tennessee



## Rasch Chronicles (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi there fellows!

All is still quiet out here in A'stan, LOL! But I am half way through my planned stay, and my plans are coming together.

The Mrs and I are moving to Eastern Tennessee when I get out of here.
We have our eyes on some beautiful former farms, a quarter to a third pastured with the balance in hardwoods.

I was wondering what the winter season for Yotes might be like. I sure would like me one of those coyote fur hats, and since they don't just hand them over, I'll have to get me one the hard way!

Much obliged to you all!

Best Regards,







<O</O
Albert _Afghanus_ Rasch<O</O
The Rasch Outdoor Chronicles<O</O
_Preserving and Tanning Small Hides_<O</O


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

The very best of luck to you.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sure someone from TN. will chime in here or you could go to the hunt by state section and find a member to PM. Try Yotehnter, he lives in Murfreesboro Tn. it's more central Tn if memory serves, south of Nashville. I'll lay $ on the fact that he'll help you out though.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

My grandfathers farm was in NE Ten. Churchhill to be exact.

Last time I was there...we saw no yotes. But that was years ago.

If you wanting to make a hat....you may send Skip a note. I would suggest talking to one of the guys here and buy a hide and having it tanned...but then you have to sew it too...in the long run it is cheeper to just buy one.

Good luck !!

Welcome to PT


----------

